# Thinking of a trade



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I was loking at a new table saw last night , a tool company about 60 miles away is having aale today plus I can get an additional 20% off (special coupon) having bought a pressure washer there last week.... I was talking about this Friday at work and one of co-wworkers asked me if I wanted to buy his Delta table saw or possibly trade my smaller one for his since He was saying He wanted a smaller saw .....Any of Ya'll ever use the Delta table saw this one is about 8 years old 3 hp


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

What model is the 3hp Delta saw and what saw would you get from the store? Maybe someone could let you know if it's a "stay away from" or a "run and get it now" saw.

What model is your Porter Cable that you have now and can you do without the mobility?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG dude you ain't in your truck with your old TS?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I will be getting a look at the Delta probably Monday, I was looking at the Ridgid table saw it has a cast iron topfixed base with a step on lift for the wheels, I can get this for about $400.then sell mine .. My Porter Cable is PCB220TS not a bad table saw for what it is and I really like the mobility and ease of storage.... Hopefully on Monday I will get more info on the Delta and maybe make the swap


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Warren, I have two Delta's in storage. They have been replaced by Hitachi Table Saws, the big ones. Same size and capacity as the Delta's. The Delta's haven't been used since the Hitachi's went into use. Several people have been out to see (for purchase) the Delta's and unfortunately when they see the Hitachi's, they head for Lowe's and leave the Delta's where they sit. For $500 or $550 you can get the C10FL Hitachi from Lowe's and you won't even need a tape measure, as the fence system is fantastic!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The only Delta saw I know of at 3 hp is the Unisaw. I have one and I can't see him wanting to trade smaller. They are everything they are cracked up to be. The contractor saws and cabinet saws are good. Most of Delta's low end stuff was made in Taiwan and not all were good.


----------



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

Not sure what the fence system is on the Delta you are looking at, but in my opinion thats what really sets tablesaws apart. I own the cast iron ridgid and I love it. As mentioned above with the hitachi, don't need a tape measure or a square to use it! Some of the other features like the wheel lift system and dust collection points are nice too. I wired mine up for 220 volt.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have not seen the Hitachi table saw but do own a sliding compound Hitachi and sold all my others after using it just one week.... I still am thinking of very hard to go get the Ridgid even though I am tight on space, I am thinking of cleaning a storage shed to put it in and the stuff in there will go in another room to clutter it up ...HAHA


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Warren, I can't speak of the Hitachi C10FL 10" stationary, but I have the C10FR 10 Jobsite table saw, and the miter and fence look the same on both. And my C10FR is a P.O.S.!! The miter fits sloppy in the groove, the fence, you have to be careful, it will lock crocked, and the motor bearings developed play in them only after about a year or so of little use. Of my 4 Hitachi tools, it's the only one I don't like. I have an Hitachi CW40 16" scroll saw, and I love it. Also have a brad nailer that works very well. And my work corded drill motor is an Hitachi, and it's going on 6 or 7 years old, and it gets a work out, pretty often! But I don't like the table saw!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Since this thread, I've been eyeing the Ridgid saw at Homedepot too. It does look like a pretty good saw. If not for the wife killing me, and I too don't have the space for a bigger saw, I'd have to jump on that saw too! I've become a big fan of Ridgid. Picked up the Ridgid trim router this week. I now have a Ridgid miter saw, Ridgid shop vac, Ridgid combo router and trim router. Like all four very much!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Lee; the place in Tanger Mall (Gonzales) has tools and alot of Ridgid tools ,some are reconditioned ,scratched,blemished,,,but still come in new boxes and one or 2 year warranty .... That saw is on sale for $414 ..plus I may get another 20% off that I will look at a scratch.....


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Warren,
I was at the Tanger Mall during the President's day sale weekend. That's where I picked up my little bench grinder. Couldn't pass it up. I was just about ready to pull the trigger on the Ridgid DP1550 drill press in there for $225 (like you said, a blemish or scratch, but new in box with full warranty). That's half price from Home Depot! But when I looked at my wife, I knew that was gonna be a fight coming on, so I passed. But I plan on going back to get it soon.
I have a friend who has that Ridgid table saw and he likes it very much.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello George, I have that drill press bought it in Brookhaven Miss. for $279.00 about a year or so ago and like it very much not fancy with all the bells and whisles but gets the job done and plenty of power so far , have not bogged it down yet and it has drilled plenty of holes.... Where in Louisiana are You located? I am in the Grosse Tette/Rosedale area... And yes I like the looks of that saw just debating on having to rearange things to try and fit it in work area or keep what I have and buy a lathe ?????


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea, I think it's called Tools Direct if I remember correctly? It was fairly new when I went. Is the merchandise still just in little piles on the floor? I don't think there were any shelves, just piles of things, here and there. Not a whole lot of stuff. I may get a chance to go back either later this week, or next. I have a job in Baton Rouge. 

And I think, also if I remember correctly, George lives in the Hammond area. I remember he said he lived minutes away from PMC. Right George?


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

The Rigid saws are made by Emerson Electric the same one that made Craftsman saws for many years. Home Depot bought the company and called it Rigid. Not a bad saw I have the Craftsman Contractor version with a Incra Fence and love it.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ridgid tablesaws are not owned or made by Emerson and haven't been for several yrs. They aren't even associated with Home Depot other than the fact they are a distributor.Their owned and made in China by TTI a company that manufactures many makes and brands of tools for several companys here in the USA including the infamous Sawstop . I would only like to say that if in fact it is a Unisaw and its a single phase 3 h.p., for a reasonable trade jump on it. Its 1 of the best tablesaws ever made even if it 30-40 yrs old its light yrs ahead of current saws sold by HD or Lowes in their stores, the exception being the online only Steel City tablesaws available directly thru their online sales dept.Even if that Delta is an older unit about the only thing that ever wears out are the arbor bearings and they are easy to replace. I wouldn't bat a eye at getting one in trade for my R4511. If it turns out to not be a Unisaw I would just save up another 2-3 hundred and grab a Steel City instead of anything currently marketed by the aforementioned companys that they sell in house.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Tommy
From your post I understand you to recommend a steel city as nearest equal to old school unisaw? what about fence? And BTW thank you for your efforts to save us bucks


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

From what I have seen it equivalent to anything on the market that comes with most saws currently,Its not a Unisaw fence by anymeans but very good IMO for the money compared to the Ridgid and Hitachi fences . You can always upgrade fences but then thats an additional cost.Its not a Vega or Biesemeyer by any means but still very good and you have the option of a granite top or steel with 1 model available from either Lowes or HD as they both sell them online. IIRC its model no. is 36690.Thanks for the thanks,check the latest deal post. The Unisaw is heads above any currently marketed tablesaw with the exception of possibly a Sawstop,Grizzly cabinet saw or maybe a Powermatic, but these saws currently sold by Sears,Lowes,HD and others are never going to be equal to the saws I just mentioned, but neither is the price with the exception of the Steel City and possibly Grizzly tablesaws


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm still putting along with my old craftsman and a vega fence but look to the day. . .


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

The man at work is still talking and has not made arrangements yet for me to make the swap , I am starting to think He was just talking and now wants to back out ,,,Just my luck


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Warren,
Sorry I'm just getting to a reply. Yes, Lee is correct. I live over in Hammond. And Lee, when I went into the Tools Direct, it was the same. Tools stacked in piles on the floor. Still not a great selection, but what they do have, is priced right. :yes4:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Check your private message and if ever out this way stop by for a visit or catch a lunch


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ahh shoot, I was hoping that was just a temporary thing (tool selection). I thought they might have added shelves and more stuff, later on. Oh well. But you are right, what the do have, is priced good.


----------



## William Ibbotson (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a delta unisaw and it is great.


----------

